# Convert .cdb to Excel?



## Volux (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry I had no idea where to post this, and thought this was relatively close, perhaps?

Anyways, my dad gave me a floppy disk to put on a cd because his computer at his store is new and doesn't have an input for the floppy disk. So I put the one file on to the cd.

Now he needs the file on the cd to be put in to an Excel Spreadsheet. The file on the disk is .cdb. Apparently is contains certain paint formulas for his customers.

I am not sure how to do this as I have searched for a converter and have found none.

Thanks.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Microsoft Support > Microsoft Office support
NOT
Networking Forum > File and Application Sharing

Anyway... things like that can sometimes be made using proprietary software, so are you able to find out what software they used to use?

Try opening it up using notepad. You might end up with a lot of garbage characters, but you should be able to manually retrieve the data. Or you could find a way to filter it.


----------



## Volux (Jul 22, 2011)

I get this when opening with Word:

PKaZPK ÛUp=v 
–� BJ 
Backup.datì�{p\Õ}Çwwµo=,É¶dÙH 78Ô0


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Ideally whatever program your dad is using for this would have a "export data" which would allow the export to a file format excel can read.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I went ahead and moved the thread into the office support section so we can hopefully get this resolved for you.


----------

